# Winter Wonder (why do I still do it) land



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Just finished hacking and slashing my way into a half mile of private road today. Fortunately one of the owners is spending the winter in a warm place, and the other was almost smart enough not to try driving in Wednesday night. I had started plowing it, but backed out at the first downed tree. Four inches of snow later he drove in nearly as far, walked down to the house, found a tree on his roof, the power off and the backup generator not running. I found his snowshoes and shovel abandoned where he thrashed his way back out, and headed for a motel.


----------



## charmander01 (Dec 28, 2014)

the second and third pictures will definitely make for some great desktop wallpapers very artistic especially the second one. thanks for sharing your winter wonderland images. 

im thinking about sharing a few of my own as well but they are nothing too spectacular so im on the fence.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Is that from the Nor'ester a few weeks ago? We had alot of bent over evergreens around here. A few neighbors had their driveways blocked (long country driveways). Surprised that there were vitually no power outages


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Hal H.


I miss snow, and your pictures inspire me to go out and do a little maintenance on my plow..... 

Thanks for posting those pix. 


Bring a chainsaw with you ?


I want to see pix of the dodge behind the plow ...... What year is the brick ?


----------

